# Recommendations for Old Testament Survey Study



## Frosty (Jul 7, 2013)

I will be leading group of teenagers through a few-month long study on the Old Testament. It is meant to help the teens get the big picture of what is going on in the Old Testament. Certain events and characters will be covered in great detail: Creation, the Exodus, David, etc. but in general it is a wide scope study not a verse by verse type of study.

Do you have any recommendations on a book or other resource to use? I'm looking for something that has brief synopses (?) of the books, people, and themes of the OT, designed for a younger crowd.

I generally develop my own studies, but I have a little budget to work with and I really like to find books and such that the kids can keep when we're done so they can re-read them or at least keep them as a reference.

Thanks.


----------



## Andres (Jul 7, 2013)

That's a pretty broad study. The best books I can think of are OT surveys but those are larger textbooks, not really something you'd give to each individual to read. Have you considered narrowing down your study to a more specific theme, say God's covenants or something?


----------



## py3ak (Jul 7, 2013)

Alec Motyer, _Roots_, is the closest thing I know of to what you are asking. It is generally outstanding.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 11, 2013)

See 
E Y Young - An Introduction to the Old Testament 
Sidlow Baxter - Explore the Book (not 'Reformed')
G Scroggie - The unfolding Dram of Redemption (not 'Reformed')
G Campbell Morgan (see my blog)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 11, 2013)

_Promise and Deliverance, _vols. 1 & 2 (out of four)

Free DeGraaf and Ridderbos PDFs from Paideia Press! - Feeding on Christ

Hard copy: 
vol. 1 PROMISE AND DELIVERY: S.G. De Graaf: 9780888152275: Amazon.com: Books
vol. 2 PROMISE AND DELIVERANCE Vol. II: S.G. De Graaf: 9780888150066: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 11, 2013)

I have recently been delving into DeGraaf's Promise and Deliverance. Very Excellent! William Hendriksen's Survey of the Bible is also excellent.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for the recommendations, gentleman. I'll share a more thoughtful response when I get the chance.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 12, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have recently been delving into DeGraaf's Promise and Deliverance. Very Excellent! William Hendriksen's Survey of the Bible is also excellent.



I picked up the first two vols in a house clearance a while back and I pulled them off the shelf just this wednesday. Excellent, elementary and pithy work!


----------

